

Gogs: A self-hosted Git service written in Go - xj9
http://gogs.io

======
nacs
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8217286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8217286)

------
uchooseyourself
The project looks great, but it's ironic that it uses github.com to host
itself [1].

The only message "not eating your own dog food" sends is this: "we're not
doing it for ourselves, we're doing it for those who might find it
interesting", which in turn sends a strong warning about the lifespan of the
project.

[1] - [https://github.com/gogits/gogs](https://github.com/gogits/gogs)

~~~
jwcrux
It's possible the project doesn't (currently) have all the features they like
when hosting on Github. Nothing says the project won't be moved in the future.

~~~
ionforce
They could at list mirror it.

------
comex
I always like to see projects reducing centralization of code hosting.

However, my initial reaction to the UI is that it almost feels like a ripoff
of GitHub, since many UI elements are very close in layout and design - down
to the same large icon on the left of the author's name (legally copied from
GitHub via octicons, but still).

~~~
woah
Requiring some programmers to also do an interface design different and better
than one that has had millions poured into it is a pretty tall order.

------
antman
Very nice. I can not see a graph of the commits. Kallithea (a fork of gitlab)
in docker is an alternative we use.

------
M4v3R
I wonder how it compares to GitLab, which we use internally and it is really
great, with very frequent updates.

~~~
xj9
I'm actually running this in favor of GitLab which might be more feature
complete, but it was much too resource intensive for my taste. I haven't
tested it, but the developers claim it can run on an rPi. What I _can_ say is
that running it has only added a negligible amount of load to my VPS.

